# Esa-Pekka Salonen (as a composer)



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Only now I have discovered his violin concerto, composed and premiered in 2009. I like it a lot.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

aleazk said:


> Only now I have discovered his violin concerto, composed and premiered in 2009. I like it a lot.


Two years prior, Yefim Bronfman and the New York Philharmonic premiered Salonen's piano concerto, written for Bronfman.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Two years prior, Yefim Bronfman and the New York Philharmonic premiered Salonen's piano concerto, written for Bronfman.

I recall a very favorable review of his Five Images after Sappho, for soprano and chamber ensemble, from 1999.

Yes, this conductor is a composer of interest...

... and Leila Josefowicz is pretty awesome


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

_aiubooo booienrs9bu, Duplication!!!_


----------



## Swampcabbage (May 26, 2012)

I recently attended a performance of Salonen conducting his Violin Concerto with the Boston Symphony Orchestra. I didn't quite know what to make of it.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I am also fairly intrigued by this work. I heard another orchestral piece of his ages ago I enjoyed, but kind of forgot about it until now, I'll be checking out more of his compositions in the future. I know he is also a big Bartok aficionado so he has some good things going for him in my books.


----------



## Blanchard (Mar 3, 2012)

I nearly cried when I read that he was quitting the LA Phil to focus on composing. I have watched and performed his conducting and admired his skill greatly. His compositions? I just don't get them.


----------



## chalkpie (Oct 5, 2011)

I really dig his "Wing on Wing" disc - check it out. Some gorgeous textures and admirable orchestrations happening.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I really like the sound of the Wing On Wing CD from the samples I've heard. I think i'm going to pick up a copy. The piano concerto from a live recording sounds good too!


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

aleazk said:


> Only now I have discovered his violin concerto, composed and premiered in 2009. I like it a lot.


Her arm and shoulder must be exhausted after using that horribly stiff wrist. It is painful to watch how terrible that hand technique is.


----------



## chalkpie (Oct 5, 2011)

starthrower said:


> I really like the sound of the Wing On Wing CD from the samples I've heard. I think i'm going to pick up a copy. The piano concerto from a live recording sounds good too!


Did you ever pick this up? It's a great album IMO. The orchestration alone is so colorful and masterful....really moody stuff too. I'm not sure why nobody talks about these works? Ultra-interesting, and a nice escape from the usual warhorses we spin way too many times.


----------



## julianoq (Jan 29, 2013)

I really, really like Wing on Wing. Fantastic music in my opinion. Will check his violin concerto.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

More props here to Wing on Wing. Gorgeous sound textures. And love the Piano Concerto too.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Wing on Wing is on my want list. I first about it in Currnet Listening from M. Blair. I'm just waiting for my music budget to get a little more robust after an extravagent non-classical purchase. 

As to retiring from conducting to compose. I'd always be for that! It's a better way to make a lasting impact on more people.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

Just listened to this Wing on Wing everyone is talking about. Pretty interesting stuff! I think it could grow on me.


----------

